
Ask HN: Is hacker news now responsive? - usaphp
I just visited HN site from my iPhone and it looks so much better, I have not seen a notice about it but I love the new look
======
sandydooo
You can leave feedback:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10489499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10489499)

